
Download This; Google Voice App w/ Widgets - azurikai
http://www.droid-sync.com/2010/08/28/download-this-google-voice-app-w-widgets/
======
gcb
thank you, but i will pass.

I don't take binary blobs from ATI, apple, google, and certainly not from some
random file sharing site.

